# Help snack sticks



## bodine (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm thinking about doing snack sticks and using my masterbuilt 40 electric smoker could some tell me the settings and times I need to use . I will be using pork and beef. Thanks so much


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 12, 2015)

Bodine, not sure of the size you are making. Just type snack sticks in the search bar above and you will get times and temps for the different size casings. Have fun and please post some pics of your project .


----------



## smokin pop-pop (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey Bodine, I agree with CM , not sure what size, stuffed , unstuffed. I made some last week with 19 mm casings. stuffed them the night before

and put them in the fridge overnight so the spices could meld with the meat. put in the smoker at about 150 for an hour , no smoke. then increased temp to 160-165 with smoke after 2 hours of TBS I checked IT , stuck thermometer probe in one snack stick closed door increased temp to 175-180 and waited till IT reached 160 . Done !! They say 155 IT is done but I like to go to 160 to be safe. here is a Qview  of mine when they were done. have fun , have patience . ENJOY !!













smoking meat folder 076.jpg



__ smokin pop-pop
__ Jan 4, 2015


















smoking meat folder 085.jpg



__ smokin pop-pop
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## nrdk (Jan 12, 2015)

Had a lot of questions myself prior to my first batch, I put together a pretty basic walkthrough that may help ya out some http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170753/snack-sticks-101


----------



## pattyq (Jan 12, 2015)

I try not to hang mine ,had one bad experience with all meat coming out of the casings . I now place them on jerky screens . Always use cure just to be safe regardless of temp . Always wait overnight for seasonings as well as cure to set up ,It always helps meat stay in casings . 
Don't take them off when they LOOK DONE , by that time it's OVER DONE . These will continue to cook when removed . So check Temp or for firmness of casing ... If it's hard it's over done , spongy but not mushy should have a rebound after being pushed . 
I always mix pork by at least 35% so that it stays moist . I use mahogany casings from Allied Kenco 19 mm which is 3/4 . I see that some shower the stick after they come out of the smoker which I never did but I guess is very similar to making summer sausage . Amazon also has 21mm which is 13/16 ( almost 7/8) pretty fat but , if you like them like that use them . 













image.jpg



__ pattyq
__ Jan 12, 2015


















image.jpg



__ pattyq
__ Jan 12, 2015







Hope it helps and always have fun . 
T


----------

